# Frame size question



## dom3333 (Mar 1, 2006)

I need help deciding what size Look frame I fit into. I have used both the Competitve Cyclist and the Wrench Science fit systems and am not sure if I should be on a small or medium frame. Both sites recomended about a 47 to 48 cm size frame. My inseam is 29 inches and my height is 65.5 in . I have had only compact frames to this point and they have all been medium in size and have always fit me well, please help me as I want to join the Look clan.:thumbsup:


----------



## ubermensch (May 6, 2006)

I am in a similar situation (recommended a 47cm frame) and would like to know as well.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*S or XS....*

Is that 74cm inseam a pants inseam or a properly measured cycling inseam? Cycling inseam is meaured from the floor to saddle-like crotch contact in bare feet. 74cm sounds more like a pants inseam, which is worthless info.

I'm no more than an inch taller, but I've got a much longer 83cm cycling inseam and ride a size S. You certainly can't ride any larger than that.

The web based fit calculators are pretty worthless, IMO. Unless you've never owned a bike, it's better to compare the TT length, seat tube angle and head tube length of your current ride to the LOOK. Then you can see if any of the dimensions are troublesome. I also like to get a handle bar height, measured vertically from the floor to the top of the bars. From this info, it's easy to predict a stem angle and spacer setup to match what you have now. Saddle height, measured from the center of the BB to the top of the saddle, along the center of the seat tube is also good info.


----------



## dom3333 (Mar 1, 2006)

C-40 I think you are right and I should compare my present bike which I fit on perfectly to the Look frame I would like to have. I will use your sugestions and go from there. Thank you.


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

I think you're a XS, 49cm in 585/565.

I'm 67.5" tall with a 31.4" inseam. I had a M, and now i have a S 585. Reminder that the seat angle on these frames are steep, so likely you'll need a setback post. That then elongates the ETT. For sure, don't buy larger than the S, 51cm.

Which frame are you looking at?


----------



## lemond111 (May 22, 2005)

dom3333
Fortunately for you, I have the same measurements except I am 65 inches instead of 65.5. I bought the XS - size 49 frame and it fits me very well (been riding it for about 3 weeks). I went from a Lemond Zurich size 51 to the 585 - 49. I wanted a little more agressive position on the bike but in general a similiar position on the bike c/w my Lemond so I had a bike fit done. The only thing that was changed was he put a slightly smaller stem on my bike. 

Todd


----------



## uglygreencow (Nov 12, 2006)

Can you get the access to the "bike fitter" through bike stores (sorry, not sure exactly of what it's called)? It will definitely help you decide a lot of measurements, not only the size of the frame, but also the stem, seat high...etc.

Check out the website @ www.bikefitting.com


----------



## dom3333 (Mar 1, 2006)

rensho I have found a real sweat deal on a new 2006 555. But what I really want is a 585 in the tangerine color. All of you guys have givin me some great info, I think that I will be able to confidently pick the right size frame know. THX GUYS


----------

